# Going Hog Hunting In January Any Advice or Thoughts?



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Some friends and I are making the trip to Onalaska, Texas in Jan. to hunt some rooters. This will be all of our first time hunting hogs, but we all hunt and shoot about anything else that walks. We get two hogs a day with our package and we're hunting two days. Were planning on taking the first one with our bows then switching to guns. I was wondering if anyone had some tips they would like to share or stories about hunting in that area? Think I'm going to take my Sportsman to ride around on too so we'll have a full truck with five guys and all there stuff packed in our enclosed trailer and my bike in the back of my supercrew.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

The ones we hunt in Arkansas are farily easy game, if it stinks real bad don't kill it, meat will taste horriable


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wanna hog hunt so bad


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

try to make quick kill shot. with a rifle my family and i go for head shots. we hunt TN and florida but same concept. with a bow just try for really good shots. in our experience if it doesnt die with in a reasonable time the meet wont be any good. the adrenalin in them will ruin meet. hit them hard and quick. with my mathews bow i shoot a kill shot and try to blow threw shoulder.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Make a good head shot and enjoy some wild pork


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Once u eat wild pork its hard to eat store bought


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> The ones we hunt in Arkansas are farily easy game, if it stinks real bad don't kill it, meat will taste horriable


LMFAO, I havent smelt a good one yet! I hunt from the ground and carry an AK-47 and a S&W 500 mag pistol. I agree that Head shots are best. (unless its with 500mag, then it really dousnt matter) As for using a bow, I hope you guys have a strong hunting weight and very fast bows. You will need a perfect kill shot and alot of punch to get threw there shoulder plate. And im sure you know or have heard this but if you hurt a hog, him and his buddies will gladly return the favor if you give them a chance! I have been run up a tree by over twenty of them after killing one of there group. :247111: You guys will have a ton of fun!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

OH ya! if your hunting for meat try to only shoot 150lb and smaller hogs


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea if you want good meat definitely stick with the smaller hogs, sows preferably but if you shoot a boar you will want to de-nut him and bleed him out pretty quick. Bow hunting them isn't as tough as made out to be but your best be is a good quartering away shot because it's easier to penetrate the ribcage than the shoulder. Also down here the hogs are wising up to the hunters game and are a lot more skiddish than in years past, if they smell, hear or see you they will run. A good blind or stand and some rotten corn or Hog Wild will do the trick but you almost have to hunt them like whitetail. 

Best of luck on the hunt man and definitely post up some pics! When you come down you're gonna be pretty close to a couple pretty good ridin places too so bring the wheeler and give us a hollar! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep just like Made-In-Tx said.... shoot a sow (female pig incase you didnt know) if its possible, and def stay in the lower weight range. The big ones are tough and extremely greasy. If you do shoot a boar, do as said above as soon as you get to him and it will get rid of that musky flavor that ruins the meat. And definitely give us a holler when yall get down....Onalaska is only about an hour away from where I live, definitely might be able to show yall around a couple of the ridin spots or maybe even grab a gun and go shoot somethin.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah...one more thing, Made-In-Tx mentioned that they are wising up down here....well that may be the case for the guys that like to go sit and wait, I prefer to take the dogs out and just carry a pistol (just in case...dont normally use it). Its a ton of fun to let the dogs bay up and then send the catch dog in and then go in behind em and catch the hogs live....tie em up, and bring em home. And if we catch any big boars we usually castrate em and let em go...makes em good to eat later down the road when you come back across them.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Cool thanks guys, we're all pretty exited about going, and I plan on taking my bike just not sure how much riding we'll get to do since were coming down Friday and leaving Sunday around noon, you guys are welcome to come up it would be great to meet you. The place we are hunting is the Long Leaf Hunting Reserve they have a site if you wanted to look at it its http://www.longleafhuntingreserve.com/
I can give you more details once we book on what party name we'll be under. If anyone's interested your welcome to PM me and maybe you can book the same weekend. The plan is to get there Friday the 21st. and leave that Sunday.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

On the Hog Hunt rates.... the $125 per day, is that per group or per person? ...I'm figuring per person.... Just noticed the (2 or 3 hunter minimum...)


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Yep, its per person, when we talked to the guy on the phone he told us if we had seven or more it would be $100 per day instead, and he also said he would raise the weight limit to 200lbs. before you had to pay the extra one hundred bucks. If you'd like to go you can be a part of our group to get the better rate So far all I know of is five of us from up here, but were looking for more to go, the more the merrier.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

That would probably be fun but I shoot them in my back yard by my pond. Drive the 4 wheeler down to em and drag them to the horse barn. Cost less than a $1 and I can do it in my underwear and flip flops! (there's a mental image LOL)


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

^ Lol well, I hope we don't hunt next to your pond if you do it like that! I'm hoping we do well, we have hogs here in Missouri too, but they are much more scarce so you could hunt for days and not see one, they really like to hide in the state parks because they have figured out the only people that hunt them in there is the MO Dept. of Conservation. A buddy of mine in Rolla, MO has a place on his farm that they come to pretty often, he said if I would come up around Christmas I could practice on them lol.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL, Na I dont get to shoot em like that anymore. Now I got a big German Shepard and he runs em off. Anyway, I hope you guys have a great hunt and stay safe


----------

